# Orbea Crash Replacement Frame Question



## JulieD

Anybody get an Orbea crash replacement frame? If so, what was the discount? I want to see if my shop is giving me the best. Yes, I'm over the anger stage. Now trying to decide whether to repair or fork over the cash for a replacement.


----------



## scopeit

Friend just got quoted 1400 for frame and fork (silver 2011)


----------



## joep721

I paid 1899 for a gold Orca frame earlier this month. Not sure what a new frame costs.


----------



## danielc

joep721 said:


> I paid 1899 for a gold Orca frame earlier this month. Not sure what a new frame costs.


Wow..what happened to your Orca?


----------



## joep721

danielc said:


> Wow..what happened to your Orca?


Daniel, it was one of those "stupid" moments. I was on an event ride and part of the ride took us onto the local trail (that's the stupid part). We were on the way back and I hit a patch of black ice (slippery gunk) on the trail (it was an area under some trees) and the back tire shot out from under me. I hit the ground pretty hard. I took the bike in and the left rear seat stay broke. They contacted Orbea and had me a new frame in a week. If I ever get a battery for my camera - I'd have pics of it out here. The new frame is a silver gold frame and is an incredible ride.


----------



## danielc

Glad you are ok and things were sorted out. I'm curious to know what you think of the new Orca compared to your "old" 2010. 

Thanks.


----------



## dcrna1

$738 for 2012 Orbea Orca Silver frame via the crash replacement


----------



## scottzj

Well I bought a cervelo after my Opal was broke in half, as I figured replacement couldnt be a good of a deal of the complete bike I got from a team mate. However, I still might persue just to see what is the offer, esp with Opals no longer in production....

My Opal after a knarly crit crash...


----------

